# Keromafia: Return of the Garuru Platoon (15 SLOTS OPEN)



## Ether's Bane (Nov 1, 2009)

Because Lord knows we need one. ^_^

(Keroro voice) Anyway: (/Keroro voice)

Just when the Keroro Platoon thought that they had staved off new invaders of Pokopen* (or Pekopon^, if you prefer, but I'll be calling it Pokopen in this game), the Garuru Platoon had reurned to wreak more havoc on the planet.

_*The Mafia*_

*Garuru* - Leader of the Garuru Platoon, he is hell-bent on destroying everyone who stands in his way.

*Taruru* - Garuru's assistant, he is part of the mafia, but only can decide who dies if Garuru dies.

*Tororo* - He is the bomber. He does not know who Garuru and Taruru are, nor do they him. If all the innocents die, he wins. If Fuyuki targets him, it will come up as innocent. After the poll is put up, he can, if he wishes to, throw a potent bomb from Keron at anyone of his choice. However, it will kill him.

_*The Innocents*_

*Fuyuki* - Obsessed with the occult, Fuyuki has now learned to read crystal balls. With his crystal ball, once nightly, Fuyuki can determine anyone's alignment.

*Pururu* - Chief Medic of the Garuru Platoon, she has turned against them and can heal anyone she chooses to. However, if she picks the same target as Keroro, that person dies.

*Keroro* - Hoping to impress Pururu, Keroro has learned medical techniques. He can heal anyone he chooses to. However, if he picks the same target as Pururu, that person dies.

*Natsumi* - Koyuki's best friend. If Koyuki dies while Natsumi is still alive, Natsumi will be given a chance to kill someone of her choice. Natsumi knows who Koyuki is, but they cannot commuicate.

*Koyuki* - Natsumi's best friend. If Natsumi dies while Koyuki is still alive, Koyuki will be given a chance to kill someone of her choice. Koyuki knows who Natsumi is, but they cannot commuicate.

*Giroro* - Ever the true warrior, Giroro never goes down without a fight. If he is killed by vote, Giroro can return fire and kill a player of his choice.

*Mutsumi* - Radio DJ and teen heartthrob, Mutsumi can seduce a player of his choice. After that, Mutsumi and that player can communicate. However, if Mutsumi's lover dies, Mutsumi will also die, and vice versa.

*Dororo, Paul, Aki, Angol Moa* - These four have no specific powers, but they are still helping the rest of the innocents.

_*Variable Alignment*_

*Kururu* - Although Kururu is a member of the Keroro Platoon, his darker side somtimes makes him wonder which side to join. Therefore, he can select his own alignment. During the first night, Kururu can choose to activate one of the weapons he invented and will select his alignment - whether innocent of Mafia. After that he will function exactly like his chosen role and alignment. If Kururu chooses to align with the mafia, he is informed of who the mafia members are and they of who he is, but not until the end of the first night. When killed, Kururu appears to be innocent no matter what his true alignment was.

Blinder Ray - If Kururu selects this weapon, he will randomize all actions. The next day, the people will be informed that he has randomized his actions.

Stun Gun - If Kururu selects this weapon, every night, he chooses a player to be stunned. That player's night action, if any, will then not happen. If Kururu chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.

Time Warp - If Kururu selects this weapon, one night during the course of the game, he may choose to end the night early at whatever point he chooses during the Midnight stage. Any night actions that happen after this point (see the order of night actions below; this is not a question of when the night actions are sent in) will be skipped, and instead the dead are simply rounded up and the next day starts.

Copy Shield - If Kururu selects this weapon, every night, he picks a player to copy the attack targeted. Instead of being targeted by whatever targeted them that night (excluding Fuyuki's and Mutsumi's powers), they will be targeted by whatever was used on the player they targeted during that night. If Kururu chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.

Mega Barrier - If Kururu selects this weapon, every night he may block himself from any power or attack. This does not clash with Pururu's and Keroro's healing. However, he may not use this on consecutive nights. If Kururu chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.

Sleep Ray - If Kururu selects this weapon, every night he may choose a player to be put to sleep. That player will then sleep through the next day and be unable to speak or vote. It will be mentioned if a player is asleep. If Kururu chooses nothing, he will simply not perform a night action.

Clone Machine - If Kururu selects this weapon, he clones himself. If any lethal attack targets them, it has a 50% chance of missing him and hitting his clone instead.

_*The Alien*_

*Momoka and Tamama* - Normally calm, cute, and unassuming, if either of them is targeted, he or she will turn into his or her dark form. If it is voted that he or she wil lbe killed while in this state, he or she will blow their top and unleash their fury (if Momoka) or jealousy (if Tamama) upon the contestants, killing everyone. This is the only way which Momoka or Tamama can win. If it is voted that he or she will be killed or if he or she is killed by another means before an attack by the Mafia causes him or her to transform, he or she still loses as usual. If the Mafia attack him or her again after his transformation, or if he or she is killed by some means other than the vote at this time, he or she again dies as normal. After he or she transforms, Fuyuki will identify him as mafia, and he or she will be identified as a Mafia member if he or she dies in his or her dark form.

*Order of Night Actions (Credit to Negrek for these):*

Evening (These are night actions in which the player must choose something in advance which may affect things that happen afterwards.)
1) First night only: Kururu informs the Game Master of his chosen power and alignment. This is his only night action for the first night, but on all successive nights, they will have the night action associated with the weapon they chose. Kururu immediately becomes endowed with his chosen weapon and are considered to have their chosen alignment, however.
2) Mutsumi chooses a player to seduce.
3) Kururu in Time Warp mode chooses whether to end the night early and, if he does, when in the night it should be used, by specifying any one of the Midnight steps to end the night immediately after. They may also choose to terminate it at the beginning of the Midnight. For example, they may choose to end the night after step one of the Midnight, which will cause the Game Master to skip right to Dawnbreak after Midnight step one so that the Mafia will have acted, but the healers will not have gotten the chance to do so. They need only PM the Game Master if they do wish to use Time Warp; the default is not to use it.
4) Kururu in Stun Gun mode choose a player to use stun. If that player has a night action executed after this point, it will be ignored.
5) Kururu in Blinder Ray mode choose whether to use their power or not and need only PM the Game Master if they do wish to do it, as by default they will not. If this is done, all succeeding night actions will be randomized to pick any target excluding the user and the user's actual chosen target.

Midnight (These steps determine who will die in this night.)
1) The Mafia picks a player to kill. The player killed is put on the Death Queue.
2) Pururu and Koyuki each choose the player they wish to heal. If a player on the Death Queue is targeted by Pururu or Keroro, he or she is now removed from the Death Queue. If a player not on the Death Queue is targeted with two heals, he or she will be put on the Death Queue. If the target is Kururu in Clone Machine mode, flip a coin and add him to the Death Queue only if it shows tails.
3) If MurrMurr is in his normal form, is on the Death Queue at this point and was targeted to kill, he will now become his enraged form and be removed from the Death Queue.
4) Natsumi and Koyuki each choose the player they wish to target if the other is currently on the Death Queue or was killed the previous day. They do not know whether the other is on the Death Queue, so this action is ignored if the other is not dead the previous day or on the Death Queue. Natsumi and Koyuki also cannot retaliate if they themselves are on the Death Queue. If Natsumi or Koyuki successfully targets a normal form Momoka or Tamama, he or she will now become his or her monster form. If the target is Kururu in Clone Machine mode, flip a coin and add him to the Death Queue only if it shows tails.
5) Kururu in Copy Shield mode chooses a player to copy. Whatever attacks may have targeted that player in the night so far will also target Kururu, and whatever attacks may have originally targeted them will be ignored.
6) Kururu in Mega Barrier mode choose whether to protect himself. If he do es and is on the Death Queue, he is now taken off it, but may not do it again the next night.

Twilight (These night actions prepare for the day.)
1) Giroro picks a player to target. If Giroro is executed the following day, the player he targeted will die as well.
2) Kururu in Sleep Ray mode chooses a player to put to sleep. During the following day phase, that player will be asleep and unable to participate in discussion.
3) Fuyuki chooses a living player that he wishes to use inspect with his crystal ball. The Game Master PM's him with the current alignment of said player in accordance with the role descriptions, even if that player or Fuyuki himself is on the Death Queue.

Dawnbreak (Finally, the Game Master PM's some users with necessary information and cleans up the night.)
1) If Momoka or Tamama has become his or her dark form, the Game Master should now PM him or her to notify him or her of this.
2) All players on the Death Queue will now die, in the order the Death Queue specifies. If all the remaining players are on the Death Queue, the winner will be declared as if the last person on the Death Queue had not died at all.
3) If Kururu is alive and has joined the Mafia, he is now PMed with the names of Garuru and Taruru and the latter informed who the new recruit is.

Players:
1. moon-panther
2. Flora and Ashes
3. MidnightSaboteur
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.

* = Pokopen is the manga term for Earth.
^ = Pekopon is the anime term for Earth.


----------

